# How to select Martin Longbow? Bamboo viper or Venom?



## haoleo (Jan 10, 2009)

I am going to select a longbow between Bamboo Viper and Venom of Martin archery. The only difference of these two bows what I got from their website is the length. Venom (66") is 2" longer than Bamboo Viper (64"). But the short one is $100 expensive than the longer one. I was confused. Is there any one know what's the real difference between them?

Thanks for your time.
Leo


----------



## Ratdog68 (Feb 22, 2009)

*The main differences I see betwee the two bows*

(other than length) are that the Venom (longer) has a riser made from dyed birch. The Bamboo Viper has a riser made of laminated strata wood with a fiberglass stiffener in the middle. 

Maybe do a little homework on the difference in materials cost for the two risers. The stiffener of the Viper may be a labor charge you're paying for that isn't present with the Venom? 

Other than that, the length of the bow appears to be the only other difference. I'll bet either one will bring a smile to your mug.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

correction from above - the VIPER is longer and a better shooter (even stated from Larry Hatfield)
the Venom has an inferior cousin the Tred Barta bow which 3 Rivers sell and is a worse performer than the Venom
If you have no issues spending the extra money get the Viper - the multi-dyed riser has less appeal to most archers and if you ever decide to sell it you will have more buyers
On another note don't overlook the Savannah - it has been proven to be a good shooter (maybe more hand shock than the Viper) 
Martin makes nice bows - if you want different woods you can order what you want from any dealer (most don't know that)
My Savannah is spot on lbs drawn and check it when you get it (some say they vary alot) if you check it right away you can exchange for another.
If you want to pay more for the bow and get better support, 3Rivers will let you return a bow if you wish (try that somewhere else - worth the extra 50 bucks in my book)


----------



## baltaras (Feb 9, 2009)

haoleo said:


> I am going to select a longbow between Bamboo Viper and Venom of Martin archery. The only difference of these two bows what I got from their website is the length. Venom (66") is 2" longer than Bamboo Viper (64"). But the short one is $100 expensive than the longer one. I was confused. Is there any one know what's the real difference between them?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> Leo[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rraming said:


> correction from above - the VIPER is longer and a better shooter (even stated from Larry Hatfield)
> the Venom has an inferior cousin the Tred Barta bow which 3 Rivers sell and is a worse performer than the Venom
> If you have no issues spending the extra money get the Viper - the multi-dyed riser has less appeal to most archers and if you ever decide to sell it you will have more buyers
> On another note don't overlook the Savannah - it has been proven to be a good shooter (maybe more hand shock than the Viper)
> ...


I'm not sure the venom is SHORTER than the Viper is it? My Bamboo Viper is a very nice, fast, and comfortable longbow. It's quiet (twisted up a little with heavy nylon cord silencers) that slow it down, but it is fun to shoot and has much less handshock than do my stick martins.

Knowing the Viper, I recommend it. Knowing those who own the savannah and KNOWING that Martin used to consider it THEIR VERY BEST LONGBOW and now don't say that it or the Viper is the best bow... so what does that tell you?

I can wholeheartedly recommend the viper as it's basically a custom bow and I changed out the flemish string to a straight 16 strand fastflight.


Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Rattus - I was incorrect on the bow lengths I stated above.


----------



## haoleo (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. I understand the another difference is the riser now. I assume a stiffer riser could perform better.


----------

